# Deerskin, Ainley or Mountaintop



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

Based only on quality and build, on a slide in, how would you rate the three and why?


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

AINLEY hands down, great customer sevice, honest, great product, good prices, ontime delivery. I have both kennels and drawers sytem in my truck and also 4 hole trailer from them too. Not one problem ever.

Scott


----------



## Butch Chambers (Feb 26, 2007)

Ainley is the best! Quality, price and service.


----------



## clint (Aug 4, 2006)

Ainley Kennels - best!!! wonderful customer service. Best engineering designs and quality.

Deersking - Very nice product! Been in the business forever...

Mountaintop - No comment


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

Mountaintop no comment, meaning don't know product, or would rather not say? I appreciate all of those who have responded.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a three hole Mountaintop Slide In, very happy with it, has held up well and is a great set up for me.


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

Mountaintop is the only one of the three that I have owned, and I am very pleased with it. Great folks to deal with!


----------



## M. Smith (Nov 4, 2003)

I had a Mountaintop 2 hole slide in with top storage and elctric fan. Was very pleased with the craftmanship, overall quality, and service. Ben and John are good folks to deal with or at least they were 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Mountaintop has top notch quality . I have 4 hole topper on Mazda very satisfied. Promised ladder with original deal have never received it called twice and was told no problem several years later I still lift my 70 pound golden into the box.
________
cheap easy vape vaporizer


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

If you are very picky like I am and attention to detail such as symmetry, water tight etc... is important I would suggest Burns, Ainley or Deerskin in no particular order. The MTCK I have seen were a mess.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry for slightly changing the subject but what size do most of you get for the dog compartment? I have been looking and noticed that several of them come pretty small.


----------



## 346ci (Jul 19, 2010)

We have Ainley and Deerskin. I think they are both well constructed. Deerskin seems to be the most popular though. Burns and Scott trailers are great too.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Is Burns still in business? If so does anyone have contact information?

Thanks


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Just saw a two hole Owen's with top storage for sale. Says great condition and he wants around 300. Anybody have any word on Owen's? Any good?


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

DKR said:


> Is Burns still in business? If so does anyone have contact information?
> 
> Thanks


I do not think that Burns is still making boxes, I tried to locate them and could not. I bought a new Mountaintop 2 hole slide in and I am VERY happy with it so far. Main reason for going Mountaintop was that they are drivable from where I live, shipping cost from Deerskin or Ainley was too expensive. If I have a problem I can get to them to have it addressed. They seem to be very good hard working people who are very proud of the product they make.


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

Blklab said:


> Just saw a two hole Owen's with top storage for sale. Says great condition and he wants around 300. Anybody have any word on Owen's? Any good?


I have a friend who has an Owens box and he is very happy with it. It is very sturdy on the outside but I do not like his box because the insulation is exposed on the inside, I have a dog who is very high energy and he sometimes will dig in his box if another dog comes out before him, he would destroy the inside in one outing.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Pudelpointer said:


> I have a friend who has an Owens box and he is very happy with it. It is very sturdy on the outside but I do not like his box because the insulation is exposed on the inside, I have a dog who is very high energy and he sometimes will dig in his box if another dog comes out before him, he would destroy the inside in one outing.


Thanks... My other question is, it is only a 18" high compartment. Seems small for a lab is that what size most are?


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Blklab said:


> Thanks... My other question is, it is only a 18" high compartment. Seems small for a lab is that what size most are?


I had an owens for my first box. It was very well made, but the height was short. I have average size labs (the biggest i have is 70 pounds) and they had to lay down to fit, which is not a bad thing but not much room to stretch. Also the insulation was only corrigated plastic like the sign material, so the insulation properties where not good. But the welding, sterdiness and overall structure was very good.

I now have a three hole mountain top that I am real happy with.


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

DKR said:


> Is Burns still in business? If so does anyone have contact information?
> 
> Thanks



Mr. Burns sold the business but stayed on for a while to keep things smooth. The new owner is named Larry. PM sent on contact info.


----------

